# does anyonw know this font?



## super_pup (Apr 22, 2003)

sorry, that didn't seem to work and now there are two posts! grr sorry guys.
so yeah, does anyone know what this font is? and if it's freely available anyhwhere?
cheers heaps, 
pup


----------



## niallerc (Apr 23, 2003)

Try FFJustlefthand it's close enough.


----------



## phatcactus (Apr 23, 2003)

I like that typeface.  If you ever find out what it is, please do let us all know.  Myfonts.com couldn't find any decent matches, and the only thing FFJustlefthand really has in common with it is that they're both hand drawn.


----------



## super_pup (Apr 23, 2003)

hooray i found it!

phatcactus, check http://www.dafont.com/en/search.php?nq=1&q=violation
it's there! 

now all i need is a new 17" pb and my life will be complete!!


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 23, 2003)

Good for you!
That font really looks like hand writing!


----------



## phatcactus (Apr 23, 2003)

Beautiful!  Now I've gotta find some kind of project to use it with.


----------

